# Does anyone have a aftermarket steering wheel?



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

I was looking on andysautosport.com today and came across the steering wheel link.Some range from 30-200 dollars, was wondering if any one had one and how hard it would be to do, they come with all mounting hardware, and some say a specific mm size some dont not sure what that means. Can you guys help me out? as i was thinking about it to give my interior a better edge.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I will guarantee that most people will say not to get a aftermarket steering wheel because "no airbag" plus no electronics either ( cruise control ) 

I'm looking at getting the leather wrapped oem with the cruise control off eBay sometime in the near future


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Well i dont have any controls on my steering wheel so i will be only losing the airbag, but im thinking of getting a 4 point harness as well maybe with some racing seats cuz they are considerably lighter, so im not so concerned with the loss of airbag, when i crashed my old car 2 winters ago the airbag never went off so i figured screw it if i lose it. Considering how many more there are in the car, and some come with airbags.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I knew you prob wouldn't have the electronics as I also do not that's why I recommended the leather with cruise because when u hook up the new wheel u can now use the cruise. most on eBay are $100-150

Not sure if you know about how 4 points are sopose to be installed. but the shoulder straps shouldn't be attached to the floor. Usually the case is you need a horizontal bar welded to the structure about shoulder high behind the driver and passenger seat . 

Just giving some helpful info thats all.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Ya i knew, some companies sell bars that mount to the back of the seat so they clip on rather than screwing in. I have 7 color leds inside and just want some more stuff to make it unique lol. Btw Tec how long did it take for your trunk cover to come in. They processed it on the 7th so its been 5 business day, hopin its here this week


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

It didn't take long at all prob 1 week (holiday week as well)but depends what state u live in. I believe they shipped from NC so if ur close to east coast then ur good I'm in pittsburgh, PA 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok im in Ohio next to Erie PA, so it should be here by friday at latest


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

No Airbags, a 4pt Harness, and racing seats. In a Cruze Eco.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

My car my style get over it. I like certain things idc if anyone else does not


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Decided against it safety issues.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Close thread


----------

